# Dry skin



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

My pup had some allergies from a hornet sting, he is more better now with the pills the vet gave him :smile: he doesn't scratch anymore.

But his skin is now a bit dry :frown: not too mush just a bit, I want to know what I can add to his food to get his skin hydrated?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

would you consider adding a salmon oil?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

magicre said:


> would you consider adding a salmon oil?


I haven't seen salmon oil in stores 

Would a normal fish oil be of help?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what kind of fish oil?

if it's sardines or anchovies, then that's great.

you want something that is high in omega 3...

do you think the pills gave him dry skin?

wouldn't a nice bath with a good moisturising rinse work, too?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

If you can find it California Natural makes an excellent product, skin and coat something or another. I used to use it, but the pet store in my area that used to carry it dropped all of Naturapet products. It's best to keep bathing dogs to a very few a year, they are not people and need the natural oils in their skin and coats. You can find salmon oil at any pet store.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

magicre said:


> what kind of fish oil?
> 
> if it's sardines or anchovies, then that's great.
> 
> ...


Is from normal fish oil in capsules, the only one that mentioned a type of fish is cod oil. 

Maybe it was the pills, or maybe it could be the allergy, he was scratching a lot, chewing his feet and pulling his hair off. :frown: 

The vet told me it was an allergy caused from bug bites most likely bees or hornets, we saw him following bees and hornets in our garden he was trying to catch them, we told him "no" every time but I'm not sure when he got sting.

A few days ago I found a hornets nest in the window of my mother room  we got rid of it.

For the baths I'm using oatmeal shampoo and conditioner :wink: , what else I can use? 



GermanSheperdlover said:


> If you can find it California Natural makes an excellent product, skin and coat something or another. I used to use it, but the pet store in my area that used to carry it dropped all of Naturapet products. It's best to keep bathing dogs to a very few a year, they are not people and need the natural oils in their skin and coats. You can find salmon oil at any pet store.


The stores around here don't have a big supply  but I would try to ask.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Make sure its regular fish oil and not Cod liver, which is very high in Vit. D and can lead to toxic buildup if used in excess.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

unosmom is right....what you're bathing with should not be the problem....if you can find a good fish oil that does not have cod liver oil in it...too high in A and D...

what you want is a fish oil that contains anchovies/sardines/salmon/ vitamin e....

can you order online? or will the shipping kill you?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Make sure its regular fish oil and not Cod liver, which is very high in Vit. D and can lead to toxic buildup if used in excess.





magicre said:


> unosmom is right....what you're bathing with should not be the problem....if you can find a good fish oil that does not have cod liver oil in it...too high in A and D...
> 
> what you want is a fish oil that contains anchovies/sardines/salmon/ vitamin e....
> 
> can you order online? or will the shipping kill you?


Thanks, I would look at the ingredients  

My pup is 6 1/2 pounds, how mush is recommend of fish oil in a week? 

As far as I know here is banned to ship liquids in the mail, wit the exception of shampoo or perfumes. :frown:


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

Do they have fish oil for people there? Like little capsules? You could use those. Just poke a hole in it and squirt in her mouth or squirt on food and she can lick it off. Not cod liver oil. Just plain old fish oil.... anchovy, mackerel, krill, salmon, sardines are examples of the fish they use for the capsules.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bdb5853 said:


> Do they have fish oil for people there? Like little capsules? You could use those. Just poke a hole in it and squirt in her mouth or squirt on food and she can lick it off. Not cod liver oil. Just plain old fish oil.... anchovy, mackerel, krill, salmon, sardines are examples of the fish they use for the capsules.


just look for one that has no soy in it and you should be fine..

but i think you feed your dogs a lot of fish, don't you?

do you know if you're feeding sardines? or mackerel? or anchovies?

because those are really high in omega 3....

it's also possible that the allergic reaction to the bee or hornet had an effect on his skin...

what else are you feeding? what's his diet look like these days?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

bdb5853 said:


> Do they have fish oil for people there? Like little capsules? You could use those. Just poke a hole in it and squirt in her mouth or squirt on food and she can lick it off. Not cod liver oil. Just plain old fish oil.... anchovy, mackerel, krill, salmon, sardines are examples of the fish they use for the capsules.





magicre said:


> just look for one that has no soy in it and you should be fine..
> 
> but i think you feed your dogs a lot of fish, don't you?
> 
> ...



Yes, the ones for people are the ones that can be found anywhere.

The only fish he has ate is tuna, but we have fresh salmon we just brought and we also have canned sardines; I don't remember seeing the other 2, I can ask.

As for his diet he is finishing a bag of pro plan small breed, he gets a meal of raw meat (beef or chicken) like 4 times a week, the rest are kibble (he eats 3 meals in a day).

I just got a bag of kirkland puppy :smile: so I'm going use it insted of the pro plan.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if you got a bag of kirkland brand (better than pro plan), does this mean you have a costco? if so.....they might have salmon oil for humans, which we give to our dogs.

and if you're feeding salmon, then you can't do much better for omega three than that fish....

personally, if you can, i would cut out the kibble entirely...put your dog on raw totally, and i would bet you his skin issues will clear up....


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

magicre said:


> if you got a bag of kirkland brand (better than pro plan), does this mean you have a costco? if so.....they might have salmon oil for humans, which we give to our dogs.
> 
> and if you're feeding salmon, then you can't do much better for omega three than that fish....
> 
> personally, if you can, i would cut out the kibble entirely...put your dog on raw totally, and i would bet you his skin issues will clear up....


We don't have a costo, I got the food from a membership shop called "pricemart" http://www.pricesmart.com/Local/Shop/Default.aspx they do have some things from the usa and others from central america, but they don't have fish oil. :frown:

But they do have nice raw salmon. :smile:

I don't have him in full raw since my parents and my big bro don't trust the diet, they where telling me I was going to kill him.

I showed them pictures of dogs in raw and they let me give the 4 meals, now they are surprised that the dog is still alive, and when they compare his coat to to other dogs they agree he has better fur.

But is going to get a while before they trust the raw compleatly.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

so, they need time....and you have salmon.....if your dog was on meds, that could be a reason for the dry skin..feed him salmon..regularly....

the pic of the store you showed me....looks like costco....

salmon has the highest in omega 3....give it to him raw, bones and all

and maybe in time when they see you haven't killed him....they'll let you feed five, then six, then total raw....but you know in your heart that what you're doing is the best for him...so hang on to your belief.....


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

magicre said:


> so, they need time....and you have salmon.....if your dog was on meds, that could be a reason for the dry skin..feed him salmon..regularly....
> 
> the pic of the store you showed me....looks like costco....
> 
> ...


Yes, maybe in the future :smile: 

I'm going to defrost the salmon and give him a piece.

I think the only place where there could be salmon oil is in stores like GMC, the last time I went they only had normal fish oil and cod oil, but sometimes when they have discounts they take out weird stuff.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

it doesent need to be salmon oil, just regular good ol fish oil will do, depending on the kind you get, I wouldnt give more then 1,000 mg a day, since thats usually a standard recommendation for people and you have a smaller dog.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

how is your dog doing?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

His skin is a lot better now. :biggrin: I gave him regular fish oil (it does't mention species)

My aunt gave just me caps that are made of sardines and anchovy oil I gave him also this.

In a vitamin store (for humans) they got new stuff and they now have salmon oil caps :biggrin: 

But before buying them I need to know if the limit with salmon is still 1,000??


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sapphire-Light said:


> His skin is a lot better now. :biggrin: I gave him regular fish oil (it does't mention species)
> 
> My aunt gave just me caps that are made of sardines and anchovy oil I gave him also this.
> 
> ...


since my dogs get fish...my 18 lb pug gets 500 mg. and my 36 lb. corgi gets 1000 mg.

i had heard it's 1000 mg per 20 lbs. but don't quote me on that....

since it's a fat soluble vitamin and is excreted through the liver, i just think i'd rather err on the side of caution...


----------



## iclimb1998 (Oct 12, 2010)

Check out flax seed oil.
High in omega 3. 
Doesn't waste a lot of fish getting squished up for oil.
no mercury content.
________________
Flaxseed oil
Puppy Training


----------

